# National Fibromyalgia Association has a new website



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

After about 18 months of hard work, the NFA has a brand new website!http://www.fmaware.org/site/PageServerThey are a non-profit organization aiming to educate patients and doctors alike. It's another good resource to have in our tool belt!


----------



## 14480 (Sep 3, 2006)

Awesome! Thanks.


----------

